# Need help deciding ASAP 5D or 1DS



## Beckhurl (Feb 9, 2015)

I am trying to purchase my first full frame camera( on a budget) and found a 5D classic and a 1 DS (mk 1) for close to the same price and shape. I want it for portrait work. What do I choose and why?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2015)

5D, going by you name you are a lady ? The 5D is much lighter and easier to use, how much is the 5D ? Ive got one I might sell


----------



## Beckhurl (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes I am a lady. The 5d is $375 and the 1Ds is $325. Is there a big difference in picture quality between the two?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2015)

The 1Ds has a film look to the files but is not good at high iso but the 5D can give usable shots at iso3200 when I'm home from work I'll post some shots if I remember


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 10, 2015)

I would get the 5d. I have thought about getting it a long time ago and quite a few times.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2015)

Couple of portraits with the 5D + 24-70F2.8L












ISO3200, 5D + 300F2.8L


----------



## Beckhurl (Feb 10, 2015)

Great pictures! Thank you so much. How long have you had your 5D?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2015)

Beckhurl said:


> Great pictures! Thank you so much. How long have you had your 5D?


About 5 years maybe more, just sold all my Canon lenses


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 10, 2015)

The 1DsMKII is heads and shoulders above the 5D. The 5D beats the 1DsMKI.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 10, 2015)

5d. I've had and liked both but the 1ds is older tech with a big battery that can be a pain in the ...  5d is also as mentioned better at higher iso.


----------



## Beckhurl (Feb 11, 2015)

I bought the 5D ! Thank for the quick replies. Now I need advice on telling my husband that I purchased more photography  gear


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Beckhurl said:


> I bought the 5D ! Thank for the quick replies. Now I need advice on telling my husband that I purchased more photography  gear


Easier to ask forgiveness than permission.
I can tell you what MY wife does....but it's not suitable for the open forum.


----------



## weepete (Feb 11, 2015)

Beckhurl said:


> I bought the 5D ! Thank for the quick replies. Now I need advice on telling my husband that I purchased more photography  gear



My worst fear is that when I die my wife will sell my fishing gear for what she thinks I paid for it!


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Feb 11, 2015)

weepete said:


> Beckhurl said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the 5D ! Thank for the quick replies. Now I need advice on telling my husband that I purchased more photography  gear
> ...



Just have it buried with you... Easy remedy!


----------



## sashbar (Feb 11, 2015)

weepete said:


> Beckhurl said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the 5D ! Thank for the quick replies. Now I need advice on telling my husband that I purchased more photography  gear
> ...



You bet. I have to flog all my hi-fi on eBay before I die, because if my wife will do it she will have a heart attack .


----------



## gsgary (Feb 11, 2015)

weepete said:


> Beckhurl said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the 5D ! Thank for the quick replies. Now I need advice on telling my husband that I purchased more photography  gear
> ...


You won't have paid much your Scotish [emoji3]


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just picked up a mint condition 5D not a mark on it(except for the body cap)the hot still has all the paint on it with 2525 shutter activations, I can't tell it from brand new. I just retired a 1Ds and bought this one.


----------

